# To keep or to sell....



## imagine (Jul 14, 2007)

That is the question. How many of you keep your best/favorite for yourself and how many put those same pens up for sale. I find that I have a hard time parting with some pens I sell. I tend to keep the rejects and sell all the good ones.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 14, 2007)

When I make a pen for myself it is because I wanted that particular pen for myself. The only others I keep are some early reject slimlines in the shop as knock-arounds, for hunting, etc. Other pens that turn out exceptionally beautiful go for sale.


----------



## polarbear1 (Jul 14, 2007)

I sell the best and keep the minor mistake ones


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 14, 2007)

I have 2 great looking pens for day to day use the rest go for up sale, unless it becomes kindling, or shrapnel.


----------



## mewell (Jul 14, 2007)

I _also_ keep the rejects and (try to) sell everything else.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imagine_
> <br />...I find that I have a hard time parting with some pens I sell. I tend to keep the rejects and sell all the good ones.


If you're selling pens, you should only sell good ones.
Regarding what to keep, I'm of the opinion if you're selling pens you need to be wearing and using a high-quality pen that reflects the quality of product you make and sell.

As to having a hard time parting with a good pen -- that's the great thing about being a pen-maker: we can always make more []

Gary


----------



## stevers (Jul 15, 2007)

If the pen isn't 99% perfect, it will never leave my possession. So only the good ones get sold. I have an experimental pen I am carrying right now. I make sure people know it's a test piece or just don't mention it if they don't see the imperfections.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 15, 2007)

Only good ones without flaws are sold!! The other ones I keep for myself...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 15, 2007)

Gary's one smart cookie, only sell the good ones and only carry a perfect pen,if you make a pen thats not good enought to sell than just throw it in a drawer and one day when you have the time remake it or just throw it away you've only lost the tubes and a blank.. 





> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gerryr (Jul 16, 2007)

Once in a while I get pretty ambivalent about selling a particular pen.  I made a full size Statesman fountain pen from a really gorgeous piece of Rosewood Burl.  The wood was so nice I put an extra premium price on the pen.  Recently I was thinking I should just keep it because I doubt I will ever see a piece of wood like that again.  Saturday it sold.  I still have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## hazegry (Nov 10, 2007)

I keep pens once in awhile (about every 6-8 months)I just grabbed a euro that was too cool to let go it didnt sell in a couple of shows and I said to myself I deserve it after turning 175 pens in 3 weeks. You will sell more if you are excited or proud of the pen you carry.


----------



## George7 (Nov 13, 2007)

I keep the rejects for use around the house. It is a sad commentary on my skill level that I now have multiple pens in every room in the house!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 13, 2007)

I am with Gary.. I only cary the very best because many sales come from people seeing the pen that I am using. Most of the time it's a Jr. Statesman FP.  I can not bring myself to show someone a "reject" and say "your's will be better".  Plus, I LIKE to use nice pens!


----------



## RONB (Nov 14, 2007)

What Gary said, on target[][]


----------



## Daniel (Nov 14, 2007)

I have kept a few exceptional pens for myself, Only to sell them later.
I have one Deer antler Designer Fountain pen that turned out so well i added it to my collection. most of the pens i keep for myself i made for myself. but will trade them out later as i make ones I like better. 
with that said, I do like an overall example of my work, such as my personal collection. To be a true reflection of my overall work. Not all the materials are exceptional, and not all the pens are flawless. I would not want someone to look at my pens and then think I can make a stunning pen every time out of every piece of material.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />I have kept a few exceptional pens for myself, Only to sell them later.
> I have one Deer antler Designer Fountain pen that turned out so well i added it to my collection. most of the pens i keep for myself i made for myself. but will trade them out later as i make ones I like better.
> with that said, I do like an overall example of my work, such as my personal collection. To be a true reflection of my overall work. Not all the materials are exceptional, and not all the pens are flawless. I would not want someone to look at my pens and then think I can make a stunning pen every time out of every piece of material.


I would!


----------



## bitshird (Nov 21, 2007)

I kept the first pen I made and I have one Cigar with a bad finish I keep in the shop BUT now I carry a nice Euro black swirl acrylic, (my first one) everything else is up for sale, 
Ken Ferrell


----------



## cdcarter (Dec 10, 2007)

Most of my sales are made to order. I work really hard to make them good. I'd die if somebody said they were disappointed in the result! Sometimes it's hard to part with one of my babies, but I keep it in my head that it belongs to somebody else.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 11, 2007)

Only the good ones go for sale, rejects are kept in my workshop.

I never sold a pen until I was a year or so into penturning, glad I did as I now realise that my first years pens were crap.[V]

At the time I thought they were fantasic! [^]


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 19, 2007)

I always carry a nice pen with me.  I change them out frequently and have sold a bunch just by using them and have been asked if it is for sale.  Any of the pens I have turned are for sale.  I do have my own collection from other turners, either purchased or given that are NOT for sale.  When I first started out, a few friends even offered me $$ for my mistakes and I said no.  They kept bugging me and I relented, but they have all purchased nice ones as well.  I mostly do requests now for sale, but carry new designs and kits to see how they are received.


----------



## scroller99 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sell the goods, junk the bad ones, sell everything including the wife and just keep the dog and lathe[] happy holidays everyone Howard


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 21, 2007)

I used to carry my rejects. Then I made a snakeskin full-sized Gent that is a real 'stopper' and a Big Leaf Maple Burl European. Both are very beautiful and I carry only those. They have become my best salesmen. Folks see exceptional work and they want something like it. Rejects are just that, spokesmen that you do lousy work. I keep in shop and use only for hunting or grunt work. No loss if I lose or damage.


----------



## marionquill (Dec 21, 2007)

I sell only the 100% perfect pens - my wife makes sure of that - her eye for quality is impeccable and as frustrating as it is, I accept, and appreciate, her harsh judgement. For all those rejects, I keep them around the house or let my 9 year old have them. I will only take perfect pens to work with me because people often ask to see them and I'm not about to bring in a flawed one and have to explain them...not good for business. 

Jason


----------

